# KDE vs Gnome



## js-mueller (11. November 2003)

In der Suche hab ich nichts gefunden was mir da so richtig weiterhilft.
Ich steh vor dem Problem ob ich Gnome oder KDE verwenden soll.
Ich hab gehört das KDE qt verwendet und Gnome gtk. Da ist schonmal der hauptunterschied c++ und c oder seh ich das falsch?
Ich hab vor später mit qt Benutzeroberflächen zu erstellen, ist es dann sinnvoll auch gleich kde mit qt zu nehmen?
Wo liegen generell unterschiede ( pro /kontra ).
Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir bei dieser Frage behilflich sein.


----------



## Sinac (11. November 2003)

Kommt auch drauf an ob du schon erfahrung mit einer der beiden oberflächn hast, ich würd sagen KDE ist einfacher und hat mir persönich mehr zu bieten!


----------



## Dario Linsky (11. November 2003)

Ist einfach nur Geschmackssache. Wenn Dir Gtk gefällt, nimm Gnome (oder XFce, oder irgendeinen anderen Gtk-basierten Window Manager), wenn Du lieber Qt magst, nimm KDE.
Qt ist eine Bibliothek für C++, Gtk ist in C erstellt. Für beide gibt es aber Bindings, mit denen die Funktionalität in fast jede erdenkliche Programmiersprache portiert werden.


----------



## Lampe (13. November 2003)

btw. nimm was ressourcen sparendes und nicht solche überladenen manager.

- fvwm
- fluxbox


----------



## JoelH (13. November 2003)

*hmm,*



> _Original geschrieben von Dario Linsky _
> *Ist einfach nur Geschmackssache.  *



treffender kann man es nicht formulieren.


----------

